# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  3d modeling services

## DJNOS1978

We have been quiet around here but for good reason.  We are almost finished filling our beta orders. 

We have also recently launched our 3d modeling department. The need for 3d modeling services has naturally increased so we are taking the time to push our 3d modeling expertise. With just Robb and I we have 30 years combined 3d modeling experience. And now knowing the requirements of modeling required for 3d printers we can offer 3d modeling for 3d printers. If you are in need of modeling services please contact us at 
www.acadianrobotics.com

Craig

----------


## richardphat

What kind of customers are you targetting? Typical folks, industrial, research?

----------


## Geoff

Do you want someone to do a new logo for your website? its a bit average at the moment tbh.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Robb and I both have experience in the commercial, industrial, and nuclear engineering field with 3D modeling. We also did quite a bit of prototyping for our machine design which required 3d modeling and printing of technical and mechanical parts. I have also done some pretty intricate jewelry designs for clients. So to answer your question we pretty will target anyone, even outside 3D printing. But as I am sure you know, 3D modeling for 3D printing is specific and has its own set of guidelines to follow. 

I appreciate the honesty Geoff but we like the AR logo. It fits our personality of who we are. But the ACADIAN ROBOTICS font on the webpage needs some creative touch. I just have not had the time to redo it. If you want to do it by all means I will like to see what you can do.

house.jpg
This is just a quick example of a jewelry design. I was not given any dimensions but just a pic and said, "Can you do this"? And of course my answer is always, "Yes".

----------


## Geoff

Sorry, I was not trying to be so abrasive lol... reading that back it's a bit blunt. I was not so much talking about your logo, just the overall header and presentation, if you are trying to promote a design side to your business, just from a regular customer point of view, you tend to judge a website by it's cover sometimes.

It so happens I am a freelance designer so yeah... I'm probably more critical so sorry if I sounded a bit that way..  so sure, I will give it a go at spicing it up, feel free to say it sucks   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ok, trying to be respective to your original colour scheme and logo...

arob.jpg

----------


## DJNOS1978

Wow I actually like the honeycomb look except I like our original AR logo. Can I use it?

Man I don't take offense that easy. We have not put too much into the website. We aren't web designers. lol. 

Very cool though. Do you do 3D modeling?

----------


## Geoff

Hi, you can use whatever you like, it was literally 3 minutes work  :Stick Out Tongue:  Yes, I do 3D modelling also, ironically more robotics stuff now.

----------

